# Hi Everyone!



## stonerbean (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, im stonerbean-AKA, Justina. You can call me bean.... lol 
gotta go blaze... but look forward to sharin info, my bf is giving me a clone  wootwoot, dubs-a-callin, byebye!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

word another female


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 27, 2007)

hell yea..welcome to the site love hope u enjoy


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

usually newcomer females post tiitty pics....but we will let you slide.

j/k welcome


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> usually newcomer females post tiitty pics....but we will let you slide.
> 
> j/k welcome


i kno right and what the fuck ever happened 2 pokey(ipokesmot)??i havent seen her on in a long ass time


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 27, 2007)

no titties, but its me. lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

it's progress nontheless


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 27, 2007)

u like the humping smile huh there zeke lol....i havent talked to u much but i like you bro..by the ways whats ur s/n mean??

nice pic 2 bean..only brave soul 2 have her real face on here lol..love love and respect


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

Everybody called me zeke growing up and every man has a little bit of dogg in him....yeah bro Im good people.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

I just keep it real and like to have fun!!


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Everybody called me zeke growing up and every man has a little bit of dogg in him....yeah bro Im good people.


yea thats funny mine stems from the same thing my little bro since we was kids have has called me momo and its always stuck.
what part of oregon u from??ive been once to Klamath Falls once. my grandparents lived there for a while before comin here 2 Va/Dc and always told me how nice it was so i went and it was great.didnt have to deal with that I95 traffic and the fuckin beltway lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

hello bean, welcome to rollitup. i see you've met the construction crew. they don't bite........very hard anyway. glad to hear you are getting some babies. anything you need let us know.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> yea thats funny mine stems from the same thing my little bro since we was kids have has called me momo and its always stuck.
> what part of oregon u from??ive been once to Klamath Falls once. my grandparents lived there for a while before comin here 2 Va/Dc and always told me how nice it was so i went and it was great.didnt have to deal with that I95 traffic and the fuckin beltway lol.


Im actually from Phila, Pa......but moved out here in pursue of my medical marijuana card....Cali was 2 expensive at the time.....but now I got my card and am happily married for 2 years now and life is good....I love it out west


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> hello bean, welcome to rollitup. i see you've met the construction crew. they don't bite........very hard anyway. glad to hear you are getting some babies. anything you need let us know.



Yeah I love you bean....didn't mean to hijack your thread and go off topic


----------



## grobudd (Aug 27, 2007)

hey bean, welcome, growgirls rule!

hydro or soil, sativa or indica, what, dont be shy


----------



## lilvicious420 (Aug 27, 2007)

hey everyone new to the site. i have to say thanks for all the helpful info check out my journal. Thanks Again


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the best damn grow site in the WORLD! Good luck with your grow.


----------



## madcow (Aug 27, 2007)

HI baby!!  lol


----------



## lilvicious420 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you and Good Luck to everyone as well


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> hello bean, welcome to rollitup. i see you've met the construction crew. they don't bite........very hard anyway. glad to hear you are getting some babies. anything you need let us know.


Thx! yup yup... lol all good. and ya im getting a clone from madcow, it'll be beautiful... lol, I hope.


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 27, 2007)

grobudd said:


> hey bean, welcome, growgirls rule!
> 
> hydro or soil, sativa or indica, what, dont be shy


Umm its a bag seed.. and the plant that the clone is coming from smells like a skunk =) and we think its indica! when I get my baby ill put a pic up...


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 27, 2007)

whats up stoner bean?welcome!cant wait to see your clone...where u out of?


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> whats up stoner bean?welcome!cant wait to see your clone...where u out of?


Hey rascalone, not much is up... and thanks. I cant wait either, lol... it would be canada =).. U?


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 28, 2007)

los angeles,ca......smoked out right now,blaze it!!!


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

*Just blazed*


----------



## lilvicious420 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up everyone


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> hell yea..welcome to the site love hope u enjoy


i like your kitty!! cute.


----------



## johnnypain (Aug 30, 2007)

hey, calling all stoners to YOUR SHOW... NOW ON THE FEARLESS RADIO.COM FROM DOWNTOWN CHICAGO.... the best internet station in the world. We've had over 400,000 listeners -- including our fan and icon, Tommy Chong, our bud Pauly Shore and our favorite jester, Andy Dick. I am johnny pain, novelist and actor and artist... come by and chat during the show, where I play moon bong haze, who was born at woodstock stoned and has not been straight since... except for two days once, and periodic trips into an alternative reality... but those are horror stories not for the kids. come by and alter your perceptions. let me know what you think at [email protected] or leave a text message... we do respond to them all. JUSTICE AND PEACE!!!


----------

